# sugar free drinks



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

as many of you know i have recently become diabetic. well i miss the sweet cola's the most. looking for some recommendations on what diet sodas you all think are the best.so far i can't find one i like and i am just brewing iced tea.

please help me! i miss my soda!


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Coke Zero, or caffine free diet coke for me, Once in a while Diet Mug Rootbeer. The change takes awhile to get used to. I quit switching back and forth to the sugar stuff and now I prefer it.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks blueeye!

the best i have found so far is diet ale81. but it is hard to find and pretty much a kentucky thing, so i won't be able to find it when i start traveling again for work.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

diet dr. Pepper.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

If you are the kind of guy that likes to make his own. I would say check out his link to a recipe using *Stevia* a sugar substitute.

Delicious Sugar Substitute Recipes using Stevia Extract In The Raw

Stock up on seltzer water and your favorite flavorings and be the master of your own soda domain. 



> For centuries, the Guaraní tribes of Paraguay and Brazil used *stevia*, which they called ka'a he'ê ("sweet herb"), as a sweetener in yerba mate and medicinal teas for treating heartburn and other ailments. More recent medical research has shown promise in treating obesity and hypertension. Stevia has a negligible effect on blood glucose, even enhancing glucose tolerance; therefore, it is attractive as a natural sweetener to diabetics and others on carbohydrate-controlled diets.
> Possible treatment of osteoporosis has been suggested by observations that eggshell breakage can be reduced by 75% by adding a small percentage of stevia leaf powder to chicken feed, and that pigs given 2% stevia leaf powder in their feed experienced a doubling of serum calcium.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Diet Coke and Diet Dr. Pepper. My favorites in the non-caffeinated variety are Diet A&W Root Beer and Diet Sunkist Orange or Sparkling Lemonade.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Diet coke is my fav.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Diet Dr. Pepper is OK, and Cherry Coke Zero.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

+1 on the diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Coke Zero! Do they make another diet drink besides this one?

__________________


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Diet Caffiene Free Pepsi,,,,Diet Dr. Pepper,,Diet AW Root beer. There is something about the non caffiene colas that make them better and there is more "fizz" to them.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

I moved from reg. soda to Coke Zero. Drank that for a few days and just said screw it and stopped drinking soda. Though I have been trying to figure out how i'm going to mix my rum drinks now.

I still crave sodas damnit, been a month. I go though phases on this.. I'll stop drinking, then something happens (ie: lots of stress) and I start again...


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm hooked on the Lipton Diet Green Tea with my gars, very nice combo. 
Vinnie


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I don't need to drink diet soda...ok ok well some people may say I should hahahaha,
but I have been drinking it since the late 80's for the taste believe it or not. I really hate those sugary sodas (coke made with sugar in my opinion).
I am drinking Canada Dry Diet Ginger Ale and think it is GREAT, and is really good with a cigar.
It's very...."clean"


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I very rarely drink sodas of any type, sugared or not. It's a personal choice and not (yet) a medical issue. I do drink sugared iced tea however, so I'm not all sugar-free. Most of the time I drink water and these...

Wyler's Singles to Go: Take Your Favorite Flavor with You! - Associated Content


----------



## Volker (Jun 12, 2009)

We only drink Diet sodas (as opposed to regular ones) as well as use Sweet&Low instead of sugar.
And we don't really care if it is Pepsi or Coke.
Since they raised the prices we are even more on the look out for offers.
We even started to try the Walmart brands of Diet Sodas (Diet Dr. Thunder), because of it being half the price of Dr.Pepper when not on sale.
Honestly, with these kinds of savings I was able to adjust taste-vise pretty fast


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

What kind of reg soda did you drink?

I like Diet Dr Pepper, Diet Coke w/Lime, Diet Mountain Dew, Diet Barqs Root Beer. Some others I will drink fro time to time is Diet Big Red, or Sunkist Orange if I want to be a kid again LOL. I have seen Diet A&W Cream Soda but have not tried it yet.

To me Diet Coke has a lead taste to it, like pencil lead. Coke Zero is better. 

The diet root beer then diet DP go the best with cigars.

It just may take you some time to get used to the taste. I have been drinking diet sodas for years and a reg soda taste bad to me.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i used to drink a little bit of everything so no real preference.

havanajohn recommended fresca and i have to say it is pretty good. he was right the citrus taste goes excellent with a cigar.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Fresca HAHAHAHAHA
I have a 12 pack in my fridge.
I forgot all about it. another good one.



cp478 said:


> i used to drink a little bit of everything so no real preference.
> 
> havanajohn recommended fresca and i have to say it is pretty good. he was right the citrus taste goes excellent with a cigar.


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

I drink a lot of SF Kool-aid, Hawaiian Punch, and Crystal Light Lemonade. I used to love SF Country Time, but they have taken it off of the market. I warn you, they are WAAAAAAAAY sweeter than the originals. 

I've also taken to making iced tea with Splenda to have with my cigars.


----------



## bigman (Aug 4, 2006)

Not sure if you have them down there, but I have preferred Meijer’s Diet Cola for a wile now, even better that Coca Cola.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

What about iced coffee?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

cp478 said:


> havanajohn recommended fresca and i have to say it is pretty good.


Fresca! Fresca is foir chics man LOL


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

we don't have any meijers around here!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Fresca! Fresca is foir chics man LOL


I like chics


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Diet Mountain Dew is a great sugar free drink.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sugar free lemonade from Chic Fil A is pretty good also.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

Diet Dr Pepper, Rasberry And Cream, enough said... I wish they still made it


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

Pure-blended smoothies, I'm in love with them and they don't contain sugar if you're careful, much better than diet or other such sodas, aside from that pure-fruit juice, and flavored water, and then of course there's some wines.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I recommend experimenting with the store brands at your grocery stores. Besides a much lower price, I find that they often have less "chemical" taste than major brands' diet drinks. After years of drinking diet drinks I can't stand the taste of corn syrup flavored drinks. It's like tilting up a bottle of Log Cabin!


----------

